# Lost Great Pyrenees/Great Dane Mix in Payson Arizona



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

For those of you who know me, I sent this out to a ton of rescues, shelters, sheriffs offices, friends, & family. This dog is suppose to come to my house. I am placing it here cause you never know If anyone has someone they know in this area...

Good news is: he was spotted today by a lady who called me wanting to help, she could not catch him, he is just so affraid of anything right now, she is going to continue to go and try to catch him everyday. IF he is not caught by Friday we will be going up there... I have gotten tons of emails, with well wishes and prayers, so can we PLEASE get a Prayer chain going for him?

BTW...He is Tessa's brother, the white Pyrenees/Dane I have had since Dec. I really want to get him home!
Thanks, Kerri

Hello,
I am with a rescue group in the Mesa, Az area and we have a lost dog in the Payson area and we need your help!

Grey was on his way to us on Sat. March 22nd from Aztec, NM. shelter and around 1 pm in the Burn Hardt Trail Head area he got away from the transporters. They went about 100 yards up the road off of Hwy 87, they stopped to let the dogs they were transporting to the Mesa area out to go potty, Grey slipped his collar and took off running, the gentleman took off after Grey but he kept running, the man chased him for about 2 miles up the left side (as your driving up the road) of the little mountain area and into a ravine and Grey just kept going. 
They noticed water running in this ravine and felt he would have water. They also talked to some campers that were in the area and gave them a photo of Grey (see attached picture), they called the sheriff's office and the Payson shelter. 

3 of our rescue groups members (myself included) drove up there Sat evening and also tried to search for him. No luck! 

So I am contacting everyone! I do not know if you are in this area But If you are, I am asking If you could help in the search for Grey?? Any and all help would be extremely appreciated.

Here is some info on Grey: (some of the staff at the shelter also called him Seamus, but he answers to Grey)

11 month old Great Pyrenees/Great Dane Mix (a BIG Boy)
Coloring is more of a grayish brown.
He is VERY timid of people, the BEST way to get him to come to you is by NOT going toward him, have some food with you and crouch down and call him to you. 
Be VERY slow with him, he is probably extremely scared by now so PLEASE be patient with this guy!

If you see or catch him PLEASE call the following phone numbers:

Kerri @ 480-221-9543
Larry @ 602-616-5208

Please leave a detailed message with your phone # IF we do not answer!

Thank you again and we truly appreciate any help you can do to help us get him to us.

Sincerely Kerri Ruehs
Valley Dogs Rescue
www.valleydogs.org


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Kerri,
I pray that the woman is able to catch him or you will be able to get him when you go up. He looks like a sweetie but really scared. Good luck


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh that poor boy, I hope you can find him.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

So far she has had no luck! She is going again tomorrow!

A lady from our group may go up there on Thursday with a humane dog trap and that way when we go on friday, hopefully he will be in it!!! Fingers crossed, prayers said!

I have been getting lots of emails from shelter workers, rescue folks in the area, and just others whom have been forwarded the email I sent out, saying good luck, hope you can get him, etc....

So Prayer chain has started...

Thanks gang.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I hope this boy makes it home soon!! Keeping him and his family in my thoughts.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Update:
There are a lot of sitings of his paw prints and very fresh ones at that, plus he is eating the food they have left. They 2 people who are helping in this set a trap today in hopes that he'll be in it tomorrow morning.
Prayers needed and fingers crossed that in the morning I get a wonderful call saying he is in it. 
I'll then go pick him up!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh I so hope that he is caught. I'll be saying my prayers tonight that you have good news in the morning !


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hope you guys can get this pretty boy in the morning, good luck and prayers


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers to Grey being caught.

Just a word to anybody losing a Great Pyrenees, when I was researching this breed, I had read multiple times that if your dog is lost, search in for at least 100 miles out. They can run away that far.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Come one Gray, lots of folks wanting to bring you home!


----------

